# seltener Vogel...



## chromis (26. Dez. 2007)

...heute Morgen bei Schneefall und schlechtem Licht erwischt.
War's ein Silberreiher oder doch eher ein Schneereiher


----------



## Annett (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: seltener Vogel...*

Hallo Rainer.

Ein wirklich schönes Tier.  
Man könnte glatt meinen, der __ Reiher habe sich der Landschaft angepasst - wie ein Camäleon. 

Im Nürnberger Zoo hatte ich so einen aber auch schon mal vor Jahren gesichtet. Im Sommer!
Allerdings sind die im Vergleich zu ihren grauen Vettern wesentlich kleiner.


----------



## chromis (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: seltener Vogel...*

Hallo Annett,

wesentlich kleiner als ein __ Graureiher? Dann dürfte das ein Seidenreiher gewesen sein. Silberreiher liegen nach meinen Schätzungen in der Größenordnung der Graureiher.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: seltener Vogel...*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wirklich schönes Tier.
> Man könnte glatt meinen, der __ Reiher habe sich der Landschaft angepasst - wie ein Camäleon.


 
Das stimmt wohl, dann wäre doch die Frage geklärt, welcher Reiher es ist: ein "Chamälionreiher"    



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sind die im Vergleich zu ihren grauen Vettern wesentlich kleiner.


 
 , Annett ... das sind die Silberreiher eigentlich nicht, sie haben in etwa dieselbe Grösse wie __ Graureiher



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Dann dürfte das ein Seidenreiher gewesen sein


 
, Rainer, das von Dir abgelichtete Exemplar hat einen gelben Schnabel und das spricht eigentlich eher für einen Silberreiher. Ergo: wir meinen, es ist kein Schnee- oder Seiden- sondern ein Silberreiher. (Bliebe nur die Frage, warum er so heisst, wo er doch weiss ist ....  )


----------



## chromis (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: seltener Vogel...*

Hi,

ja, das abgebildete Tier muss schon wg. seiner Größe ein Silberreiher sein.

Nur bei dem von Annett erwähnten Exemplar aus dem Zoo hatte ich aufgrund der geringeren Größe auf Seidenreiher getippt. Seidenreiher habe ich bei uns am Oberrhein noch nie gesehen.

Die Bezeichnung Schneereiher ist mir heute Morgen ganz spontan beim Anblick des weißen Vogels in der Winterlandschaft eingefallen 2 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## jochen (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: seltener Vogel...*

Hallo,

letzte Woche konnten wir an den Mainauen bei Lichtenfels etwa zwanzig dieser __ Reiher vom Auto aus beobachten.

Leider hatten wir keine Kamera dabei, meine Frau meinte noch, das wäre ein schönes Thema für´s Forum....

aber ohne Bild.... 

Klasse das nun Rainer einen abgelichtet und hier eingestellt hat, und wir nun wissen, was das für ein Vogel ist.... 

Wir hatten bisher diese Reiher noch nie, an der Rodach, - am Main oder an den Seen der Umgebung gesehen.


----------



## gerd5000 (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: seltener Vogel...*

Hallo. 
Wie wärs mit einem Storch.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## jochen (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: seltener Vogel...*

Hallo Gerd,

ich denke mal das es devinitiv ein Silberreiher ist.

Anhand des eingestellten Bildes und Vergleichen mit den Bildern die man unter "Silberreiher" ergoogeln kann,
dürfte das wohl eindeutig sein.

Ansonsten sind wir für manchen Spaß zu haben,
jedoch in der geeigneten Ecke....


----------



## chromis (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: seltener Vogel...*

Storch?  

Na ja, ein paar kleine Unterschiede gibt's da aber schon...


----------



## Annett (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: seltener Vogel...*

Hallo Rainer und alle anderen.

Ich war damals "ein wenig im Streß" (Abschlußprüfung) und hatte keine Zeit das entsprechende Schild am Rand der weitläufigen Anlage zu suchen. 

Vermutlich hast Du aber mit Seidenreiher (für den Nürnberger) Recht!
Die Unterscheidung anhand der Beinfärbung, wie man es in anderen Quellen liest, ist mir nicht mehr möglich - solche Kleinigkeiten habe ich keine 7,5 Jahre auf der internen Festplatte abgespeichert. 

Der Weißstorch sieht in unserer Gegend auch so aus wie der von Rainer. 
Mit unserem 3-fach Zoom hatte ich bisher keine Chance ihn erkennbar abzulichten.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (29. Dez. 2007)

*AW: seltener Vogel...*

Hallo.

Schönes Tier! Ich hatte dieses Jahr im August auch das Glück einen weißen __ Reiher zu sehen. Der Größe nach zu urteilen, war es ein Silberreiher. Der war grad am wegfliegen. Sah echt beeindruckend aus, so ein großer, schneeweißer Vogel!


----------

